# how old and still ride?



## sbguy (Mar 9, 2010)

been riding 15 years addicted enough to teach and obtain my aasi 2, and thinking of going for 3. I'm also 53 but wondering how long left? have never skied is it easier when older? A board is a lot of mass to continue to twist and work. Yes I ride Park, but really love trees and steeps only asking because on last trip with my wife she said I should learn to ski since I could probably stay active on the hill longer in old age. Not sure if anyone here is old enough to advise but hey already feeling riding withdrawal and the hill has only been closed 3 weeks so why not ask


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Since skiing is bad for your knees, I would think that it is skiers who should switch to snowboarding as they get older.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I can't think of any reason why skiing would be easier on the body when you're older. Except maybe that zombie stance when going down the hill, but wouldn't you rather be having fun?


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm your age and see no reason to stop doing anything because of the date on my birth certificate. As long as you enjoy it, then why stop?

I think the only reason why you don't see a lot of 70 year old's snowboarding is that the sport just hasn't been around that long. You see tons of skiers, golfers, tennis players in that age group because they've been doing it all their lives, they love it and they keep doing it.

My 90 year old mom still plays 2 hours of tennis a day and that's a lot harder on the the joints.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

sbguy said:


> only asking because on last trip with my wife she said I should learn to ski


First, your handle is sbguy. Prophetic 

Second, does your wife ski? 



Bones said:


> I'm your age and see no reason to stop doing anything because of the date on my birth certificate. As long as you enjoy it, then why stop?


So true. I hate when people say, "I'm too old for this, I'm too old for that." 

Unless it's talk of dating teenagers, there's no such thing. 



Bones said:


> My 90 year old mom still plays 2 hours of tennis a day


That is awesome :eusa_clap:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

alive is young enough.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> alive is young enough.


...for snowboarding or dating teens? :dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Both....
:huh:


chomps1211 said:


> ...for snowboarding or dating teens? :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> ...for snowboarding or dating teens? :dunno:


don't be winkin' at me with that shit...

chomps:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> don't be winkin' at me with that shit...


Lol! Sorry! Didn't realize you were a teen! 
(...rainbows and unicorns shoulda been a clue!) :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If I can ride a chairlift with a guy in his 80's that still rides 50 days a year on a snowboard and openly say he will never ski I think you can too.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Aside from the mentioned exceptions blessed with very good genes (fitness, lifestyle, ...), the average 80y old Ami won't be able to snowboard (or ski), as he won't breathe anymore.

It's normal that somday one won't have the same flexibility, reflexes, balance and strength, and bones break more easily... If one still wants to spend time on the mountain, I see certain advantages of skiing instead snowboarding, as you are less likely to fall as you can distribute balance on 4 points, and don't need to bow down to close bindings. I know of elderly (65+) boarders going back to skis for these reasons, but all of them have been good skiers before.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Since skiing is bad for your knees, I would think that it is skiers who should switch to snowboarding as they get older.


This.........


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't think switching from one to the other is necessarily needed. In reality you can do either as long as you listen to your body and adjust. That may mean no more mogul fields or park all day long, and your day ends at 2 rather than closing down the lifts.

You either realize this ahead of time or after the fact when you realize you don't bounce back from the injuries like you used to.

Or just give up and go to carousel. (If you get that reference you may be too old ...)


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If I can ride a chairlift with a guy in his 80's that still rides 50 days a year on a snowboard and openly say he will never ski I think you can too.


In many ways I think that's the key^^^frequency of participation. If you do it regularly the body is ready and will compensate and adjust. If you are regularly active and doing it you will probably be able to keep doing it.
SB: use this advice to plan a summer trip


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

AgingPunk said:


> In many ways I think that's the key^^^frequency of participation. If you do it regularly the body is ready and will compensate and adjust. If you are regularly active and doing it you will probably be able to keep doing it.


+1

Continuing an active lifestyle and a specific activity seems to be the key.

We've all heard stories about 80 year old's who still do something atypical of their age group, but most of those stories are about how they've always done that thing and never stopped. There's not as many stories about people starting or returning to an activity at that age.

If you let society's age norms dictate what you should or should not do, then you're going to be a typical person of age.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Bones said:


> +1
> 
> Continuing an active lifestyle and a specific activity seems to be the key.
> 
> If you let society's age norms dictate what you should or should not do, then you're going to be a typical person of age.


Thanks!
Trying to establish that myself after 20+ years of sloth, overindulgence and the best kinds of self-abuse  ! The gym couldn't stem the tide, but a return to the mountains has helped dramatically with inspiration, hell it was the push to lose 1/3 of the weight I need to drop. Looking to seriously bike more this summer and am looking into kite boarding. Working in a high school certainly keeps many of us young mentally, or in my case downright immature. Just need to lose or minimize the vices and get my fat ass some more exercise. Might actually start the gym again this weekend :blink:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

neni said:


> Aside from the mentioned exceptions blessed with very good genes (fitness, lifestyle, ...), the average 80y old Ami won't be able to snowboard (or ski), as he won't breathe anymore.
> 
> It's normal that somday one won't have the same flexibility, reflexes, balance and strength, and bones break more easily... If one still wants to spend time on the mountain, I see certain advantages of skiing instead snowboarding, as you are less likely to fall as you can distribute balance on 4 points, and don't need to bow down to close bindings. I know of elderly (65+) boarders going back to skis for these reasons, but all of them have been good skiers before.


I just turned 55. Been riding for 15 years. Now that I'm a grown-up and can buy the toys I want I switched to Flow bindings. I'm still limber enough to bend down and flip up the high-back -- I was getting tired of having to sit with the kids and strap in.

My wife started skiing a few years after I started riding (she's 4 years younger than me). Being super-practical and cautious, she went to her doctor first who told her under no circumstances should she snowboard...she's too old. She'll hurt herself. Ridiculous...he's my GP, too, and at my last check up he asked what the hell I was doing, I'm too old for snowboarding! But he had no problem with skiing, as he was a skier, too. I don't think we were getting honest advice. Anyway, the argument to my wife was that you fall a lot while learning to snowboard, and she could hurt herself. Yes, skiing is harder on the knees, but you can go slower. Or something like that. Anyway, I have no desire to ski, ever. A couple of times this season I was approached by other old dudes (on skis) who asked me how long I'd been "doing this." They were always impressed that an old guy would still be snowboarding. I figure, fuck it...if I'm gonna die, I'd rather it be by flying off a cliff at 60 mph than from a heart attack while doing pussy little s-turns on skis.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Saw my doctor right before my Keystone trip for Easter for a checkup and to grab Diamox (for altitude sickness). Informed him I was going snowboarding for a week, he looked through my lengthy chart of past injuries and current stats, shhok his head and said: "get a helmet." I told him I had one, he said getter a bigger one! :dizzy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

AgingPunk said:


> Thanks!
> Trying to establish that myself after 20+ years of sloth, overindulgence and the best kinds of self-abuse  ! The gym couldn't stem the tide, but a return to the mountains has helped dramatically with inspiration, hell it was the push to lose 1/3 of the weight I need to drop. Looking to seriously bike more this summer and am looking into kite boarding. Working in a high school certainly keeps many of us young mentally, or in my case downright immature. Just need to lose or minimize the vices and get my fat ass some more exercise. Might actually start the gym again this weekend :blink:


Been struggling with the opposite problem myself this past season. When I first started at 50, I was actually in great shape. I'd lost 120lbs 2 years prior. Had been doing *lots* of MTB and paddling over the summers. And had been hitting the gym religiously 3 days a week for those two years. 

Last spring my arthritis began flaring up more frequently. That along with some troubling personal stuff and a new work schedule started interfering with my gym visits and other summer activities. So, I Put on 40 of the 120 I lost along and along with gaining fat, i have been losing most off that lean muscle mass I worked so hard to get. 

As a result, lots more pain and injuries this season. :dunno: Gonna try and fix/reverse summa that this summer.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

No old is too old, if you love what you do.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Been struggling with the opposite problem myself this past season. When I first started at 50, I was actually in great shape. I'd lost 120lbs 2 years prior. Had been doing *lots* of MTB and paddling over the summers. And had been hitting the gym religiously 3 days a week for those two years.
> 
> Last spring my arthritis began flaring up more frequently. That along with some troubling personal stuff and a new work schedule started interfering with my gym visits and other summer activities. So, I Put on 40 of the 120 I lost along and along with gaining fat, i have been losing most off that lean muscle mass I worked so hard to get.
> 
> As a result, lots more pain and injuries this season. :dunno: Gonna try and fix/reverse summa that this summer.


if you don't already you should research and consider taking MSM as a supplement to deal with joint issues...


----------



## palcuz (Jan 23, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Been struggling with the opposite problem myself this past season. When I first started at 50, I was actually in great shape. I'd lost 120lbs 2 years prior. Had been doing *lots* of MTB and paddling over the summers. And had been hitting the gym religiously 3 days a week for those two years.
> 
> Last spring my arthritis began flaring up more frequently. That along with some troubling personal stuff and a new work schedule started interfering with my gym visits and other summer activities. So, I Put on 40 of the 120 I lost along and along with gaining fat, i have been losing most off that lean muscle mass I worked so hard to get.
> 
> As a result, lots more pain and injuries this season. :dunno: Gonna try and fix/reverse summa that this summer.



I'm 44 and have been riding since I was 19. That does not mean I am a great snowboarder! I've battled weight issues since about 26 years old. Some years better than others. The knees ache at different times. The back is tweaked and causes all sorts of weird things like pain, numbness etc. Every day I ride I just want to have fun and stay healthy for another day on the board. 

I try to walk 2-3 miles 3+ times a week. During "lulls" I do what I can to keep walking a bit. I also do bits of bicycle riding.

This past winter my knee gave me problems so the season only saw two outings. 

I am confident I will ride again next year.

Here's my last ride of the season.
http://youtu.be/-e8UVgpebMk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually once taught a 73 year old guy to ride because he had blown his knees out from skiing bumps for the last 30 years, doctors told him to give up snow or switch. Snowboarding is actually much easier on your lower body and when you do fall much, its much safer for hips and knees. Wrists and head become the big ones. 

We also had an instructor he switched to teaching snowboarding at 65 from skiing because it was safer for him. Most older age skiers have had some serious knee operations/replacements, moguls are bad news! One more reason to ditch the skis!


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Man the lose some, gain more back, cycle is a bitch! I've kept just short of 25 off consistently for about two years now. It helps, but ain't nearly enough. Luckily for my riding, my injury induced arthritis is mostly in my ankles and shoulders. I'm really thankful I've avoided the knees and hips. Gotta get back riding to work, only six miles but with a bridge and a big ass hill right at the end it becomes real easy to be lazy and drive. Best I can figure is keep moving as much as possible and keep trying to practice some self-control and portion control, neither of which are my strong points :icon_scratch: oh well


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

There are more guys than ever killing the action sports late into their sixties. Of course a lot of them are injecting Decca and Human Growth Hormone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QBC0kDLkBU


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, "HGH - The Fountain of Youth" is a mandatory course at retirement planning seminars.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm admittedly platform agnostic. I take my skis and board with me to the hill and usually start with the board in the morning, then switch to skis for the chop. I personally find skis somewhat, though not significantly, easier on my knees in the chop as opposed to riding "dynamically."


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If you can walk without losin ya balance, I see no reason why ya can't ride a board?????


----------



## palcuz (Jan 23, 2013)

booron said:


> I'm admittedly platform agnostic. I take my skis and board with me to the hill and usually start with the board in the morning, then switch to skis for the chop. I personally find skis somewhat, though not significantly, easier on my knees in the chop as opposed to riding "dynamically."



I think I'll try the skis as well as ride next season...and heck I'll use the steroids when I get a bit older if it really gets you a few more rideable years!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If you can walk without losin ya balance, I see no reason why ya can't ride a board?????


Well, I'm fucked.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

sbguy said:


> been riding 15 years addicted enough to teach and obtain my aasi 2, and thinking of going for 3. I'm also 53 but wondering how long left? have never skied is it easier when older? A board is a lot of mass to continue to twist and work. Yes I ride Park, but really love trees and steeps only asking because on last trip with my wife she said I should learn to ski since I could probably stay active on the hill longer in old age. Not sure if anyone here is old enough to advise but hey already feeling riding withdrawal and the hill has only been closed 3 weeks so why not ask


My orthopedic surgeon has made it VERY clear to me that snowboarding is infinitely times easier on your knees(ACL and other ligaments)than skiing.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

BFBF said:


> My orthopedic surgeon has made it VERY clear to me that snowboarding is infinitely times easier on your knees(ACL and other ligaments)than skiing.


yea the independent twisting of your legs can put your knees at a higher risk of an acl tear since thats when they are at their weakest. 

on a board your legs are pretty much locked into place so that twisting motion that can happen on skis is a lot harder on a snowboard, though still possible in a bad slam.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> yea the independent twisting of your legs can put your knees at a higher risk of an acl tear since thats when they are at their weakest.
> 
> on a board your legs are pretty much locked into place so that twisting motion that can happen on skis is a lot harder on a snowboard, though still possible in a bad slam.


Tore my ACL in Basketball in High School, I made the switch from Skiing to riding after that! Well.. That and all my buddies were switching too.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> Well, I'm fucked.


I'm talkin sober!!!!! 

Otherwise I'm fucked too!!!!!


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

When you need assistance just to walk to the fridge for a beer, it might be time to give it up.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ThredJack said:


> When you need assistance just to walk to the fridge for a beer, it might be time to give it up.


No assistance needed when crawling!!!!!


----------



## ScorpiPro (Apr 14, 2014)

*30+*

Since I got my first board, a Burton Performer in 1984. The guys here in Norway had big ? Marks in their face back then. However fins was not ideal in the sloopes:laugh:.

Now 41 and just had my first injury, not counting wrists. Fractured my spine in my first ever half pipe competition this year. (Old boys national championship) a fun gig. Don't regret a second as I achieved my goals for the day. (Approved run and got air)

Snowboarding is as fun if not more after 30 years :yahoo:

Ps. Moto: always have more pain when u leave then u had when u got there:dizzy:


----------

